# Fenders / MTB Mudguards



## akb (30 Aug 2012)

I am after a decent set of Fenders / Mudguards for the MTB.
Took the Rockhopper to work yesterday, got caught out in the rain and got to work covered in all sorts of shite. Preferably clip on so I can remove them for the weekend trails. Any recommendations?


----------



## Cubist (30 Aug 2012)

Crud Catchers or Cycraguard if you must.................


----------



## GrumpyGregry (30 Aug 2012)

Cycraguard (+neoguard) up front and Crud Raceguard on back works for me. But then I don't ride to work on the mtb or take them off at weekends.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (30 Aug 2012)

Cubist said:


> Crud Catchers or Cycraguard *if you must*.................


 
Purist!

(I hate a wet arse and a stream of shite going in my mouth)


----------



## djb1971 (30 Aug 2012)

Mucky nutz bender fender front and an Sks x blade for me. Works a treat!


----------



## Cubist (30 Aug 2012)

GregCollins said:


> Purist!
> 
> (I hate a wet arse and a stream of s***e going in my mouth)


Talk about ruining the looks of what is already a work of art....................


----------



## akb (30 Aug 2012)

Cheers all, shall have a gander.


----------



## Friz (30 Aug 2012)

Just took delivery of these yesterday http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=28768 Quite pleased with the quality and the QR for the rear one is miles better than the silly ALDI one I got last year...


----------



## User482 (3 Sep 2012)

Neoguards are amazingly effective at keeping flying mud and water off your face. You can even make your own with some old inner tube and zip ties.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (3 Sep 2012)

Mucky Nutz Bender Fender looks a clever idea, but don't know anyone actually using one.


----------



## djb1971 (3 Sep 2012)

GregCollins said:


> Mucky Nutz Bender Fender looks a clever idea, but don't know anyone actually using one.


 
Me!


----------



## GrumpyGregry (3 Sep 2012)

djb1971 said:


> Me!


Cool, good, bad or indifferent?


----------



## djb1971 (3 Sep 2012)

Love them. 

The front keeps crud off your face, headset and forks. The rear keeps your bum dry but doesn't protect the bike so much because it's mounted to the seat. The front is a massive improvement over neoguards, no mud builds up behind the bender fender or on the fork stanchions. The front one looks good on the bike too!


----------



## Nofers (24 Sep 2012)

What do you guys think of pannier racks double as a mudguard on mountain bikes?
?


----------



## Drago (24 Sep 2012)

Not a lot.


----------



## Cubist (24 Sep 2012)

Nofers said:


> What do you guys think of pannier racks double as a mudguard on mountain bikes?
> ?


You could have a lot of fun with post mounted beam rack on a dropper seatpost I expect. 

Do you often take luggage with you when MTBing, or do you mean when using a MTB as a commuter/tourer?


----------



## Nofers (26 Sep 2012)

Cubist said:


> You could have a lot of fun with post mounted beam rack on a dropper seatpost I expect.
> 
> Do you often take luggage with you when MTBing, or do you mean when using a MTB as a commuter/tourer?


Just when mounting biking, as I can put rack bag instead of rucksack especially in the heat heat of summer (sweaty back). Will the added weight put more stress to the seat post?


----------



## damme (9 Oct 2012)

Fro front get one that attaches to the bottom of steerer tube. For rear get one that attaches to the seatpost.


----------

